# 2010 Golf GTI Enhancement - RGK Detailing



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*2010 Golf GTI Gloss Enhancement Detail - RGK Detailing*

*Morning folk's

This Golf GTi was treated to a Gloss Enhancement Detail & Interior detail over a month ago to give it a thorough clean after the winter months to restore the slickness to the paintwork and sharpen up the paint finish, as it was showing a few wash swirls.

How the car looked on arrival*





































*The car was soaked in AS G101 1:20 power washed after 5 mins dwell time then washed 2BM with 3M car soap and rinsed, wheels cleaned with AS Smart wheels aggitated with various brushes, the next shot shows the amount of tar build up from the filthy winter roads on the lower door's after thoroughly washing and rinsing*










*AS Tardis was misted onto each body panel and carefully wiped with a clean microfibre and repeated untill all tar was removed then rinsed*










*Much better*

*Iron x was then applied to all panel's to remove any metal filings followed by claying using Dodo Juice Supernatural clay with the car still wet after rinsing.*

*Door shuts were also cleaned during the wash process*










*After the washing and decontamination stages the true condition of the paintwork was clear to see*










*Tailgate before*










*After*



















*Bonnet before*










*After*



















*50/50 on the offside front door, before*










*and after*










* After polishing the paintwork was treated to two coats of Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, all exterior rubber and plastic trim was dressed, tyres dressed, arches dressed, and wheels and summer wheels (not pictured) sealed.*









































































Thanks for looking 

Richard

Car Detailing Scotland


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

great work.amazing how much a fairly new car can benefit from a proper detail.nice 1


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Richard


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely, you've certainly brought the gloss back! I dearly miss my GTI and long for another one!


----------



## tsi140 (May 7, 2011)

Very good job , and the reflections also are good!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..and nice reflections..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks much better now

Very nice

:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers for the comments everyone 

Richard


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work Richard


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely finish on a nice car :thumb:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Cracking finish! I do like the new golfs  That interior looks really nice as well, different.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

great job, cracking car, the golf gtis, have not drove the golf mk6 gti yet.

Are they 17 inch alloys on the car, they look 17 inch to me, i thought vw only done 18 inch monzas on those.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, have to say I love the interior in this also. 



Trip tdi said:


> great job, cracking car, the golf gtis, have not drove the golf mk6 gti yet.
> 
> Are they 17 inch alloys on the car, they look 17 inch to me, i thought vw only done 18 inch monzas on those.


The 17's fitted to this are winter wheels only, the owner has the set of original Monza's sealed and fitted now ready for the summer months 

Richard


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Very Nice work mate!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good mate, cracking job as always...

:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cheers guys


----------



## nmavs (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks amazing mate. Really good job :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice reflections! :thumb:


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

Fantastic as ever. My new Golf coming your way soon sir!!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Cracking work! :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice job, great work. :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

paulgjohnston said:


> Fantastic as ever. My new Golf coming your way soon sir!!!


Cheers Paul :thumb:, just give me a shout me you'd like to book in. 

Richard


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Cheers Paul :thumb:, just give me a shout me you'd like to book in.
> 
> Richard


Should be picking up this week, so I'll give you a ring. :thumb:


----------

